# Black Berry Alt



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We have some old growth natural blackberrys at higher altitudes around our NV property. Last year I tried to get one to grow at my home in CA, but it won't take. Is there any alternative for CA? I'm looking for a fruit bearing bush, thornier the better, for growing around tall oaks in CA?


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Do they have to be free. We have 40 plants or so. Had to buy them.
Maybe my wife will jump in.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> We have some old growth natural blackberrys at higher altitudes around our NV property. Last year I tried to get one to grow at my home in CA, but it won't take. Is there any alternative for CA? I'm looking for a fruit bearing bush, thornier the better, for growing around tall oaks in CA?


Try boysenberries, they grow well in the lower mainland of Vancouver, they seem to do well around sea level!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd gladly pay for something that I know will survive the space I want to put them in. I do want thorns though; as I'd like them to prevent teh low lifes that would other wise poke their heads over the fence to see what's available.



bad said:


> Do they have to be free. We have 40 plants or so. Had to buy them.
> Maybe my wife will jump in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll check on this - thanks



jro1 said:


> Try boysenberries, they grow well in the lower mainland of Vancouver, they seem to do well around sea level!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I think blackberries like to be in the sun. We have thorn-less as they are picked by us, we sell them to a winery.

Other options. We have a lot of Honey Locust trees on our property. They have 2"+ thorns. Devastating in so many ways. We heat with the wood, it is a beautiful salmon color. Consider multiflora rose. We have even more of that, it is true naturally occurring concertina wire, they have beautiful roses on them once a year and grow like weeds.

Look at Starks in Louisiana Missouri, Stark Bro's Nurseries & Orchards Co - Since 1816 for blackberries. Even if you don't use them they have a great web site and are priced less than most. They ship the right way.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I have to add that if you go to starkbros.com and type in your zip code they will tell you which varieties of berry plants will thrive in your area.

I have to agree with my husband about the multi-flora rose bushes. The right variety will mature into an impenetrable wall. Another possibility are holly bushes. No thorns but the leaves all have very sharp little needle points on them and they grow to a respectable height. To most folks they look like landscaping. To a potential bad guy they are a pain, literally. Back in my days as a single gal, I planted climbing roses on trellises by windows and along my chain link fence. I didn't want to be messed with in a neighborhood where people were seen climbing over my chain link fence. 

Have you considered cacti? If you are in Southern California, they should be readily available and down right hostile to anybody who messes with them. Prickly Pears are a potential food source and can grow quite large. 

I'm surprised your back black plants didn't take off for you. They are usually pretty tolerant to soil conditions but like Bad said, they do like their sun. you might want to check into raspberry plants also.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We have roses in the location now; for safety and Valentines Day (kind of kidding). I was just looking to add another edible to the property. We tried the blackberry bushes but they died out - not enough sun under those darn trees and I can't take out the trees - well I'm not suppose too. I see a copper spike in their future.


----------

